# Lone chick hatched



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Ok got a question. Chick #11 hatched a little over two hours ago . There is one more egg dated the same day as 11 and I'm hoping it hatches. Right now 11 is drying in the incubator. But it's alone. I never had a chick hatch alone in the incubator, do I leave it in the incubator or put it in its own brooder that I have set up for the remaining 3 eggs???


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I would leave him in there for the time being. All they do is sleep right now anyway


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I always took them out when they were dry.I had 1 chick hatch and she was the only chick for a month.She is now a 4 yo spoiled mess.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

It kept slamming into the 3 eggs and sent them flying. Luckily no eggs cracked. It's now in the brooder by itself eating and drinking. I'm hoping the 3 final eggs hatch so it has a buddy


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

If those eggs got rolled around, and they pip underneath, roll the pip area up so it doesn't suffocate. Why is it not with the rest of the hatched chicks?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

It was a 2/13 egg I set after the 2/10 eggs. There were 2 2/13 eggs and 2 2/15 eggs I set late. I checked the eggs no pips yet.im keeping an eye onthem. Hopefully the 2/15 eggs hatch then the lone chick has buddies. Right now I cuddle UT under my neck with an ostrich feather duster so it's not alone alone. Since I was returning the rooster I collected as many breda eggs as I could to incubate.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I can't put the chick with the other 9 as they are 3 days old and this one is just one day old


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

How many brooders do you have?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I have 2 set up, I could divide the xl one in half and put the lone chick on one side wirj a bird cage wall seperating them so it's not technically alone. But as the chicks grow I'll have to seperate a few anyway to a 3rd brooder I have on the porch when they get to big for the one.










Right now 9 chicks are here and the lone one is In a smaller rabbit cage like this one.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

And the 9 in their brooder


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I just candled the 2/15 eggs.. one started chirping as I candled it, the other I can't tell. So either 1 or 2 will hatch . Yesterday was their lockdown technically, but I did lockdown saturday for the 2/13 eggs. The other 2/13 egg I just candled died at day 8. So I tossed that one just now.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Awww!!!They are so cute!!!I never get over how cute they are.I hope my goslings are as cute(I think they will be).


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Goslings are soooo adorable you will love them!!!they had goslings at the poultry show last year omg I wanted them so bad but I don't like how messy they are. Too much mess for me.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The little chick is doing good. Hanging under the eco warmer and drinking and eating . I hope she survives and grows.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Good! She should be fine. Is she in with the others?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I put her with the others this morning and they are all getting along great, she comes out from the eco warmer to drink and peck food, then goes back under since she is a day old I don't expect her to hang out in the brooder as much as the others. They all took to her fantastic, which is good. 2 more eggs to go, I candled them last night and one of the eggs chirped as I was candling it so they should hatch today or tomorrow. These are my Feb 15 eggs j set 2/15


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

All 10 are great,little one is fully with the others now. She is doing great


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm glad. Makes it easier. Are you still waiting for the stragglers?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I candled the 2 eggs and I can see a chick beak in one, and I can't see anything in the other. No movement or sounds anymore. I'm sure they died. I'll keep the eggs in the incubator for 2 more days then toss them . I set them Feb 15 so they should hatch today as today is day 21


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

And both remaining 2 eggs are not alive. Both have air bubbles inside and no movement at all. So they won't hatch. Incubator is now apart and being cleaned


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It sounds like they're dead. I usually tap on the egg and chirp and see if that helps. But looking at them is pretty accurate.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yeah they are dead. I don't know why they died. I'm not going to find out either.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Maybe something was wrong w/ them,like a deformity.I've opened unhatched eggs in the past and usually saw leg and beak deformities.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

That's what I think CQ


----------

